# Rosetta Stone for Unix



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 7, 2007)

OK, now this is *really* cool:

http://bhami.com/rosetta.html

Can I get a shout out from fellow Geeks out there who appreciate the work that went into this.


----------



## Davidius (Mar 7, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> OK, now this is *really* cool:
> 
> http://bhami.com/rosetta.html
> 
> Can I get a shout out from fellow Geeks out there who appreciate the work that went into this.



 

So I don't use a Linux OS anymore (used to have a dual-install with Ubuntu) but, as a fellow Geek, I still find this really cool.


----------

